# Buzzing sound heared when using headset



## saxah999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I bought a Logitech H390 headset and I used it on my dual core pc. Problem I noticed is it has that irritating buzzing noise like it is capturing a vibration from my pc case. What's crazy is that when I put my hand on top of the pc case, buzzing goes away. But I can't always put my hand there while talking to people. 

I already tried calling Logitech, the agent went mad and told me he can't support me because I'm from philippines. I already tried adjusting the Playback and Recording Devices of my Logitech Headset but nomatter how I do it, still has buzzing sound unless if I put my hand on the casing. Placing other heavy objects aside from my hand does not fix it. It seems like human hand have a way to absorb the buzzing or vibration from pc case. Is there any solutions like a filter I can put on my pc? or maybe a software that removes buzzing sound?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Desktop PC or laptop? If touching it eliminates the buzzing, it sounds like it may be a ground issue. I wouldn't expect it to be a vibration, and if it were, it should be noticeable even without the headset.


----------



## saxah999 (Jan 12, 2012)

YEs it is a Desktop PC. Yes it is a ground. When I softly place my palm on top of the Tower/case it goes clear but if I put some heavy object on top instead it goes back to buzzing or humming. Using a speaker seem fine. Only when using the Logitech H390 headset I get that vibrating noise. I can lower my speaker level to compensate but then I would have hard time listening to customers. I am nnot aware of any way to remove or filter the grounding or vibrating on the CPU. I am also thingking it could be because of the fan on the processor but I would not want to turn that off.

P.S. I just call it a vibration since the buzzing sound sounded like a vibrating machine.


----------

